# Lucite Group Buy *Ok To Archive*



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2005)

Andrea from Pipemakers.org has made their fine Lucite Rods available to us, but can not do sampler packs. If we have enough interest I will put this group buy together to make sampler packs. Below are the details.

The sampler pack will include the following 5 rods:

Brown Marble, Tiger, Phantom Grey, Black Rose, and Caramel Ripple or Chocolate Mint.

Each rod would be 7/8"x6"

If we get 15 People that want the sampler packs the cost would be $22.24 including shipping in the US.

If you are ouside the US please contact me for the shipping charges.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9948

Current standing:

*Ryan 1 
*dfurlano 1
*DWK5150 1
*BillATsetelDOTcom 1
*its_virgil 2
*mick  1
*Serge 2
*laspringer 1
*jimr 1
*Ed4Copies 4

Total gone 15
Total remaining 0



Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2005)

I am getting myself in for 1 set.


----------



## dfurlano (Oct 20, 2005)

Im in for one set.


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 20, 2005)

Id be in for that.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm interested.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 20, 2005)

Ryan, after looking at this stuff more closely, I'm not sure a few 6" pieces will satisfy me so I'm placing a regular order. Sorry, but I hope you get enough others! []


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm in for 1


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Ryan, after looking at this stuff more closely, I'm not sure a few 6" pieces will satisfy me so I'm placing a regular order. Sorry, but I hope you get enough others! []



You could order more than one set[], but however you wish to do it.

Ryan


----------



## RPM (Oct 20, 2005)

When do you plan to close this?  I may be interested, but I don't want to miss out (I will be traveling).
Richard


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RPM_
> <br />When do you plan to close this?  I may be interested, but I don't want to miss out (I will be traveling).
> Richard



I will close it when we hit 15 orders or Tuesday the 25th. If we think we can hit 30 orders I would wait a bit longer.


Ryan


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 20, 2005)

Count me in. I think the stuff is really nice looking...saw it in person this summer. I'll take 2 sets.
Thanks and ...
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## laspringer (Oct 20, 2005)

If I order 3 sets will I get a break on shipping.

Thanks Alan


----------



## mick (Oct 20, 2005)

Ryan, I'd be in  for at least one sampler pack!


----------



## RPM (Oct 20, 2005)

I started trying to decide on this and I need some help.  I'm red/green color blind and I cannot tell which is which on the other thread (I can tell what I like though).  Anybody willing to "help a brotha out" and provide some type of an index (e.g. brown marble x down on the left right in the first/second picture).  Any case you get the idea, please!
Richard

Never mind, just saw Andrea's post


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Count me in. I think the stuff is really nice looking...saw it in person this summer. I'll take 2 sets.



Don, I just ordered 5 full size rods (18") and the total only came to $57... only $13 more than you'd be paying for 12" of each of the five through the samplers.

Ryan, please don't take this the wrong way. What you are doing is a good thing. This sampler pack is reasonably priced and good for someone that wants to "try" this sort of thing before committing to it. I applaud your efforts. [^][] My comment to Don should NOT dissuade any of you from partaking in this. I am only trying to point out that for a little more than the price of two, you can have 3 times more than the single.


----------



## Darley (Oct 20, 2005)

Could you tell me what would be the shipping to me for 1 or 2 packs?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laspringer_
> <br />If I order 3 sets will I get a break on shipping.
> 
> Thanks Alan



I will get what ever I can into a $3.85 flat rate envelope. I do not know how many will fit in it however.

Ryan


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Oct 21, 2005)

I know from experience that you can get 11 or 12 1" x 5 1/4" blanks in a flat rate envelope.  10 across the bottom standing vertically and 1 or 2 laying flat on top of those.  You'll have to tape the top shut as the little bit of glue they use will not hold it shut for long.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I did not take this the wrong way[] I am just taking the cost of 18" rods shipping and I think it was a .50 cent C.M.A.  I also would like to see the stuff and turn it to see if it is what I want without spending $60 for it.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Could you tell me what would be the shipping to me for 1 or 2 packs?



I am guessing 1 pound for weight and it would be $9.00US. Does that sound right for the other shipments you have received?

Ryan


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 21, 2005)

Billy,
thanks for the heads up. I should have done the math but I've committed so I'll stick with it.  I did think about putting the pencil to it but never did.

Ryan,
I'll stay with my order of 2 sets, but couldn't they both be mailed in a priority envelop for the same price as one set? That would save a little for the ones who ordered multiple sets. I know you figured that we would only order 1 set each and your price per set included the shipping for that one set. Not a big deal but thought I would ask.  And thanks for doing this group buy, especially since I procrastinate and would not order any for myself  any time soon. I know how much work the group buy is for the organizer.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## rtjw (Oct 21, 2005)

I got my package that I ordered from them today. Sorry ryan but I place my order before you started the bulk buy. Maybe will get in on the next one.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 21, 2005)

Don,

Yes I am planing on getting what ever I can into the flat rate envelopes if you order more than 1 set. So if you order 2 sets you would deduct $3.85. I however do not know how meany sets will fit into 1 envelope.

Ryan


----------



## Darley (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Correct for the price, received lot of blanks from a lots of turner here, an envellope ( Global Priority Mail ) size 12 1/2" x 9" maximum weight 4 pound is US$ 9.00. So I will take 2 packs but you will have to recalculate your price, I suppose that would be US$ 3.85 less per pack and add the US$ 9.00


----------



## jimr (Oct 23, 2005)

I am in for one set if any are left

Jim R


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2005)

Today is our "Last Call" for this group buy.

For those of you who are already on the list for the group buy please start sending your money to me. I would prefer you send me a check. Please email me for the address. 

Let's get these last few sets sold, so we can get the order placed.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 24, 2005)

Ryan,

As I read this it appears you need 4 more sets.  If that is correct, I will take 4.  If the number has declined, 3 will suffice, please e-mail me to advise.

Hope this helps you finalize,
Ed Brown


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2005)

Ed,

Thanks for closing this out for us. 

Everyone who ordered should have had an email from me with the address to send your checks to. If you did not get an email from me and you ordered please let me know so I do not miss anyone. 

Thanks to all who have participated. I will start puting the order together tonight and will place it first thing in the morning.

Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2005)

The order has been placed.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2005)

All,

I received a call from Andrea. They only have 2 of the 5 colors in stock. They placed an order last week that has not been recieved yet. She said she would get in touch with their supplier to find out when they can expect their shipment. Right now we are on back order. I will keep you posted when I get more information.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2005)

If your name has a star by it I have recieved your payment. Thank you for getting them to me so quickly.

Ryan


----------



## jimr (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't understand the "star" comment, Ryan. Everyone has stars by their name. I did send you a check and it should be there shortly if not already delivered. Anything new on when the correct color rods are to be received?


----------



## Ryan (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimr_
> <br />I don't understand the "star" comment, Ryan. Everyone has stars by their name. I did send you a check and it should be there shortly if not already delivered. Anything new on when the correct color rods are to be received?



Jim,

The star means I have received your payment. I am still waiting for two payments. They both have said that they are on the way. 

Here is the update I got from Andrea yesterday.

Hi Ryan, 



Hopefully the next week. They are out of some of the material I asked for, they will be sending me 2 shipments and I won't know what is on them until I get them! I will let you know when they come in. 



Thank You,

Andrea 

Pipe Makers Emporium


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ryan,

  We have any update at all yet??


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 10, 2005)

Yea.....I bought it all [] [}] []


----------



## Ryan (Nov 10, 2005)

Andrea said she thought they would be in this week. She said she would call but I have not heard from her. I will give her a call this morning to see what the status is.

Ryan


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 10, 2005)

Anthony,

I could beleive that you probably did buy it all.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 14, 2005)

This is the update I got from Andrea.

They now have our Black Rose, Tiger, and Brown Marble in stock. Their supplier is out of stock on the others. She did not know when the others are due to arrive.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to some alt. choices? or would you like to continue waiting?

Ryan


----------



## dfurlano (Nov 15, 2005)

I can wait a bit longer.  But if it is a problem for others I can take what they have available.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 15, 2005)

I have had multiple requests to wait, so this is what we will do.

I just hope it is not much longer. I can't wait to turn this stuff.[]

Ryan


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Nov 15, 2005)

I would like to see some orange.  But I have had a few requests for Virginia Tech Pens.

Just my idea.


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 15, 2005)

I have no problems waiting a little bit longer.  Getting anchous to try this stuff out.


----------



## Darley (Nov 15, 2005)

same here, that will be my Xmas pressy[]


----------



## jimr (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't even remember which colors I ordered but I don't mind waiting a bit longer
"Patience is a virtue, grasshoppa"
"Ahh, so, wise one"


----------



## wayneis (Nov 16, 2005)

I have two suggestions besides these blanks if you want orange blanks, first Berea has a bright orange acrylic acetate, second BB has some bright orange died stabilized blanks.  BB has I believe some BEB Burl, Maple Burl,Curly Maple, curly poplar.  The orange acrylic is much richer in person than any of the photos that I've seen.

Wayne 



> _Originally posted by BillATsetelDOTcom_
> <br />I would like to see some orange.  But I have had a few requests for Virginia Tech Pens.
> 
> Just my idea.


----------



## dfurlano (Nov 23, 2005)

Ryan,

Any info on the blanks?  Just wondering.

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 23, 2005)

I sent Andrea an email yesterday but have not heard back from her. She may be out of the office for Thanksgiving.

Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Nov 23, 2005)

I just called them and Andrea is out of the office until 11/28. I spoke with a man by the name of Paul and asked him if the items have come in yet and he said they showed up Monday. He said Andrea will ship the items out on Monday. I should have them mid week.

[][][][]

Ryan


----------



## mick (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds good Ryan!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 28, 2005)

I called Andrea today to see if the stuff shipped today. She claimes that Paul did not know what was happening and that the rods did not come in.[}][!][] She is going to send another email to her supplier and get an ETA.

Sorry to get everyones hopes up.

Ryan


----------



## dfurlano (Dec 4, 2005)

Mind trying her again this week?

Thanks.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm not in on this buy but Andrea has emailed me this week  on availability and said most all of the colors are still backordered and are expecting stock in about two weeks.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 5, 2005)

That's also what she told me when I called Thursday about something I have on backorder.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 5, 2005)

Maybe Serge was not far off when he said it will be his Christmas pressy.

Sorry all! I had no idea it was going to end up like this.

Ryan


----------



## Darley (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan_
> <br />Maybe Serge was not far off when he said it will be his Christmas pressy.
> 
> Sorry all! I had no idea it was going to end up like this.
> ...



LOL Ryan look he will turn that way but I don't mine to wait, is not Andrea fault too and Im pretty sure that when the good will come she will send right away, Hope Ryan you got all your envelope ready to send[]


----------



## dfurlano (Dec 6, 2005)

Ryan no problems with me either just wondering.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2005)

Just to let everyone know the order came in yesterday. I had hoped it would come on Sat but they shipped it UPS. I have it all cut up and packaged. I will ship it out when I go to lunch today.

One thing I noticed about this Lucite is with some of the colors it is not very consistent in the swirl, width, and thickness. So in order to be fair to everyone I just cut it all up and put them in a box and pulled from it at random. Most of them are very good. I think you will all enjoy them and you will get to see if you like the stuff. I you do you can order your favorite directly from Pipemakers.

Enjoy all!

Ryan


----------



## wayneis (Dec 13, 2005)

Beings as this lucite is made by hand it is always different.  Sometimes it has more swirls and curls sometimes a little less but it is always nice to turn.  Just remember everyone, most of this is fairly tranlucent so you will have much better results if you paint both the tubes and the holes in your blanks.  I've been using model car paint that comes in the little bottles, it comes in many colors.  Also I've found that if I use the flat or satin based paint then the colors blend in much better, the lucite itself will have plenty of shine so you done't need it from the paint.

Wayne


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Wayne!

All orders shipped yesterday so you should all be seeing them soon. 

Serge, My post office said you should see your package in 4-6 days.

Thanks everyone and lets see some fantastic pens!

Ryan


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan_
> <br />Just to let everyone know the order came in yesterday. I had hoped it would come on Sat but they shipped it UPS. I have it all cut up and packaged. I will ship it out when I go to lunch today.
> 
> One thing I noticed about this Lucite is with some of the colors it is not very consistent in the swirl, width, and thickness. So in order to be fair to everyone I just cut it all up and put them in a box and pulled from it at random. Most of them are very good. I think you will all enjoy them and you will get to see if you like the stuff. I you do you can order your favorite directly from Pipemakers.
> ...


You mean you don't want to do this again??? Oh, WHY??!!!!
Thanks for making the effort this time!


----------



## Darley (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks Ryan will let you know when I received them


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

Ed, 

I must have been brain dead when I wrote that sentence. It has actually not a bad experience. I would do it again considering they have the order in stock. It was the delay that was the killer. I kept worrying about you guys.

Ryan


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 17, 2005)

Got mine.  Thanks for doing this Ryan.  Now time to get turning.


----------



## laspringer (Dec 17, 2005)

Received mine today and looks great.
Thanks Ryan for all of your work on this.

Alan


----------



## Darley (Dec 21, 2005)

Ryan received mine today they look really good, thanks for this group purchase


----------

